# Nirvana Global Shop / Nirvana Seeds



## DillaWilla

Just received my seeds today, 10 seeds of a strain called Misty . Well as for my initial experience with this company Nirvana Seeds, it went great. About 3 weeks total door to door, I sent cash and it was no problem. The packaging was super stealth, no way any nosey customs or postal workers could catch on. However I have one question though???? I dont have alot of experience with seeds as these are the first breeder seeds I have ever seen or purchased but it seems to me the seeds are quite small Some have the "tiger look" which I think is good, but some are more tan or gray (only one or two)...Is this normal???? They seem to me like they could be pre-mature I am going to grow them any way, but in my small bit of experience with the bagseed I have used it seems like the bigger more bulbous seeds germinate better....Any advice is welcome


----------



## Mutt

I have great success with em germing. Don't judge them too early. Sprout away.


----------



## Stoney Bud

I use them exclusively. I've never had a problem with the seeds. Every one has germinated into a seedling. That's when I kill them sometimes, (hahahahaah).

My last crop of Big Bud, all of the seeds were females. Not one male.

As for the size of the seed, it makes absolutely no difference. That ones been shown to be irrelevant many times.

The health of the seed itself is what is important. Nirvana has experienced growers. They would never sell immature seeds. It would be a fatal mistake for a seed company. They count on return business.

Good luck to you man. You've chosen prime seeds from a reputable company. I can't wait to see your Journal with some harvest pics.


----------



## Kindbuds Bro

I dosnt mater how big the seed is?? I though
the little white ones wear undeveled seeds and 
wear garbidge?? Peace


----------



## DillaWilla

Thanks all    Mutt and Stoney, I am really glad to hear that, I guess I made a good decision using Nirvana Seeds. One question I have is what is the shelf life on seeds?  I would like to only start with four seeds and hopefully four new plants.  I currently have 4 plants under a 400 watt MH so it should be ok to bump that up to eight with 4 new Misty plants...eight plants would be fine under a 400 watt MH, right?  Thanks Guys!


----------



## 2fargon

back in 07/04 grew white wid and sky walker (fem) from dutch passion.F1 cross?from one herme following plants were vigorous, following generations were notabaly weaker.dont really understand genetic changes.now currently have been unable to sprout any saved seeds.use or lose.now looking for new stock.ANY advice appreciciated,have a close friend with oral cancer and DESPRIATE TO OBTAIN medicinal quailty seeds.With all thy getting, get understanding, old tired nurse.


----------



## DillaWilla

Just an update on my Nirvana Seeds that I purchased, the strain is Misty and I put 4 into germ and all four germinated and all four sprouted they are now a couple days old and I will be starting a new grow guide (Dilla's Misty Grow) so look out for it. Nirvana Seeds rock n roll!!!


----------



## Hick

Dilla...keep those seeds "dry and cool" and they will stay viable for 'years'. I use film viles, desicant and the "crisper" drawer in the fridge, for long term storage.


----------



## DillaWilla

Thanks Hick I will do that, right now I just have them sitting in my closet.  I plan on using them within 3 months.  Its amazing after how much trial and error I went through using bagseed just to get 4 decent plants, that with these seeds from Nirvana it was germ, plant, sprout...bam, bam, bam....like it was clockwork.  It was a much welcomed relief.   Thanks for all your help.  Peace Out and GG


----------



## AceT9

I have heard that nirvana shop gives you 10 free seeds when you purchase seeds. Is this true?


----------



## DillaWilla

Well I if they do I didnt get them...However I only purchased 10 seeds so maybe you have to purchase more.  Either way I am super happy with the results so far.  Peace Out and GG


----------



## Mutt

Thats seedboutique that gives the freebies. and besides. I had a 0% germ rate with em. Regular Nirvana shop is a little more for the same seeds you get at seedboutique because they don't want to undercut the other sellers of there seeds.


----------



## DillaWilla

I will say this...Nirvana is awesome even if they are more expensive...Like Mutt said I wouldnt want to deal with a 0% germ rate...With my Nirvana seeds, I germed 4 and all 4 sprouted and 3 of them are females.  Their genetics are real good...Nirvana is where I will always buy seeds from, hands down.


----------



## Mutt

I did get my nirvana seeds from seedboutique. they had a 100% germ rate. Its the freebies that didn't do crap for me. but TBG has a freebie that is growing for him. The freebies are typ. old and been sittin on the shelf for a long time.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Mutt said:
			
		

> I did get my nirvana seeds...they had a 100% germ rate


 
NIRVANA SEEDS!!!! WO WO WO WO WO !!!!!

I get all of mine from them. I've always used the one with no freebie seeds tho'. They do give me a cool gadget of some sort every time tho'.

Last time it was an LCD flashlight. Nice stainless steel light. No junk.

Out of all the seeds I've bought from them, only one didn't sprout. The percentage of females is awesome. The male Snow White I had recently is the ONLY male I've ever gotten from them. I'm impressed enough to make this post.

GOOD JOB NIRVANA !!!!!!


----------



## Mutt

On a side note though.
Nirvana seeds are cheap for a reason. They are F2's not f1's like the more expensive ones so your traits will be all over the place. But I'm very happy with my 15 dollar seeds.


----------



## astra007

there are 2 nirvana's - NIRVANA.NL is in holland and they have a forum which i belong too.  excellent seedbank for f2's and f3's; all of which means that if you clone them sometimes you may get different pheno's.

then there is gypsy nirvana who sometimes sells seeds under the same name - online only.  he owns the seed boutigue in holland and seeds direct in the UK.  he specials out the test beans ect.. every once in awhile.

so make sure you are ordering from nirvana.nl  - thanks


----------



## Marywanna

Well guys now i have ordered from 5 different times from different seed companys (3)www.seedboutique.com (2) Dr.chronic and i still have never recieved seeds..i send money order, they recieve and send the seeds..then i never get them...Does anyone know what i am doing wrong


----------



## astra007

and yer local postal delivery person is growing up a storm.  get a mail drop at mail boxes r us or just a different postal address and order from seirraseeds.com in the usa instead of holland.  the post office may have yer addy tagged fer overseas envelopes.  go in and raise holy hell about your mail from relatives not getting to you.  try planetskunk.co.uk  in ireland like i do.  good luck.  the boutique is the shits.  also give it 4 weeks before ya give up.  or 6.  or nirvana.nl


----------



## Mutt

Marywanna said:
			
		

> Well guys now i have ordered from 5 different times from different seed companys (3)www.seedboutique.com (2) Dr.chronic and i still have never recieved seeds..i send money order, they recieve and send the seeds..then i never get them...Does anyone know what i am doing wrong


 
I'd get a hushmail addy and track the progress of the shipment as well. Most site track what date the payment was receved and stuff. just use that kind of e-mail.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Marywanna said:
			
		

> Well guys now i have ordered from 5 different times from different seed companys (3)www.seedboutique.com (2) Dr.chronic and i still have never recieved seeds..i send money order, they recieve and send the seeds..then i never get them...Does anyone know what i am doing wrong


There are only a few possibilities.

1. The seed places are ripping you off.

2. Someone is getting the seeds out of your mailbox. Maybe even the person who delivers your mail. Mine smokes pot with me. Maybe yours smokes the pot he steals from his mailbag. Who would tell on him?

3. The Cops are finding your seeds.

You've ordered seeds from two seed suppliers so I would think that was a stretch for number 1, but still maybe. No proof it's NOT happening.

If you're having them delivered to your home mailbox on the street, maybe some kid is going through mailboxes and ripping people off. He may have all your seeds if this is the case.

If you're having them delivered to a remote mailbox like at a private re-mailer type place, it's a much better idea, but I imagine even they have thieves working for them once in awhile. Damn hard to prove that one and even if you did, what would you tell the cops, they're stealing my pot seeds?

The worst of course is that the cops have found all of your seeds and are either checking 100% of your mail to where you're having them sent, or from some sort of central post office maybe. That's stretching it too, but still possible.

If I were you, I'd just lay off for awhile and see if anyone is paying much attention to you. Then try driving about 50 miles away and get a private mailbox. If your name is John Doe Smith, then have the seeds mailed to your new box to D. Smith

Who knows? Hell, I'm guessing. Kind of thinking out loud.

Good luck to you whatever you do.


----------



## astra007

the rcmp here in canada can tag any mail from outside canada thru the canadian postal service.  my brother-in-law's father was a postmaster,  this is probably a homeland security thing too.  ask them to put no return addy on the envelope but its best not to order from holland for awhile.  planet skunk has all the dutch goodies and are cheaper like strawberry cough fer 70.00 ca.  they are in the UK - ireland  or highland seeds in scotland.


----------



## Marywanna

I am ordering them right to my home address because i dont know where to get a safe addy....I also think i am going to give up growing because i cant seem to get the seeds..but if i do get seeds i will grow..MAN IF ONLY I COULD GET SOME SEEDS


----------



## Stoney Bud

Marywanna said:
			
		

> I am ordering them right to my home address because i dont know where to get a safe addy


Just rent a mailbox. The rental ones are everywhere.


----------



## Hick

I too have a relative that works in the postal service. In the U.S., any letter or package without a return address is "flagged" as suspect. I would think overseas parcels would be even more so. (that Homeland Security thing again)

Have you taken a look at some of the "bagseed" grows posted, Mary?...might be an option to think about. That would give your addy a chance to "cool off" it that were the issue. Or give you a few months to find a fresh addy.


----------



## astra007

go to any post office and rent a box  or ask them for another source for rentals.  you can go to a mail UPS store or mail boxes for us.  we have these 2 in a small city in bc.  another route would to go to another city and rent a box with special instructions to courier it to you by fed ex - need a credit card or prepay fer first delivery.  contact the seed boutique and dr. chronic with yer problem - they may have a solution.  be nice about it.  the S/B can mail from the UK, HOLLAND, OR SPAIN.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Hick said:
			
		

> Have you taken a look at some of the "bagseed" grows posted, Mary?


Hehe! Mary is Marywanna's wife! Hahhaahaha, I remember that post!

Yo MaryWanna, I'm betting everyone thinks you're a lady! (A boy named Sue! Oh no! Just messin with you man. Hey Hick, ask "Mary" for a big ole smooch! Hahahahahahaa

Mybad


----------



## THEMEDIC

I just recieved my order from SB today...one week after ordering...I've never been disappointed with thier service..


----------

